# Getting Reels Painted



## Addicted2Fishing (Apr 15, 2014)

I'm just trying to get prices together but I'm thinking about getting 2 mitchell 302's. One for kings and the other for Cobia. Along with these I plan to build 2 rods for them. One in UGA colors and the other in patriotic colors. My question is how much it would be to get both in those colors, painted and shipped to and back to me.


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

I'm currently stripping and painting a 302 and a 402 for myself. And having a HELL of a time with the stripping.

The MAN for what you are wanting would be Cajun Creationz. He paints some gorgeous reels and could probably give you a price on it. I would PM him/


----------



## Jackin' 'Em Up (Dec 31, 2013)

I think Cajun Creations price one for me a little while back at $100. You have to take the reel apart and give him the items you want painted.


----------



## cajun creationz (Aug 17, 2012)

I will do 75 guys..ive given up trying to make profit on them..and will do them just so everyone can have some reels they love ..75 will just make me not loose any money..just message me and we can talk about colors..also if you want drilling thats 50 bucks..75 is about an average of 25 dollars cheaper than the average paint shop minimum 1 hour labor cost..and i have 4+ hours of actual work time into the reels just for painting..plus materials and shop supplies and equipment. .i have a blaster..60 gallon compressor that runs on 240 volts..3 professional paint guns..this adds up quick..keep this in mind if you think 75 is high..there really is alot involved to what i do to them..this is not a cheap rattle can scuff and squirt process.


----------



## cajun creationz (Aug 17, 2012)

If anyone is wanting another process of coatings such as duracote or cerakote..contact squidder ..he does duracote..not sure of anyone using the cerakote brand..any parts or service contact..pompano joe, ocean master, or squidder also..if you want paint i have you covered on that


----------



## Addicted2Fishing (Apr 15, 2014)

Cajun, I'll make sure to keep that in mind. I just have to get the reels and upgrade the drag, add a pum, and a crosswind.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

OP, CC does some FINE work, I gotta get him one of my Mitchell/Garcia reels my ole man had as a kid....I'm gonna have him deck it out (drill/paint)!!! Probably need a thread w/ his/PomanoJoe/Pompano67 work!!! All look GREAT!!!!:thumbup:

Nate...forgot ta text ya the other day brother....been a fun work weekend!!! I'll give ya a hollar tonight when I'm headed to work!


----------



## cajun creationz (Aug 17, 2012)

Addicted2Fishing said:


> Cajun, I'll make sure to keep that in mind. I just have to get the reels and upgrade the drag, add a pum, and a crosswind.


I have had good luck with the fisherman.com..i get the crosswind discs and pum from him..the only thing i have found wrong with his pum's..is the chrome cover rusts pretty easy..half hitch has the drag washers as does squidder, pompano joe, or ocean master i would guess..i have some but they are all spoken for


----------



## cajun creationz (Aug 17, 2012)

Right on man..has anyone seen the reel i did for pompano67's wife yet..i will let her post some pics when her rod is done..i painted that for her also..gonna be sick..being wrapped right now...you guys can also check out some more of my stuff on Facebook. .Cajun Creationz on there also


----------



## Addicted2Fishing (Apr 15, 2014)

Hey Cajun, I don't know if you fly fish but when I have you paint my reels I way send in a couple articulate streamers with them as a 'Thank You'


----------



## cajun creationz (Aug 17, 2012)

Addicted2Fishing said:


> Hey Cajun, I don't know if you fly fish but when I have you paint my reels I way send in a couple articulate streamers with them as a 'Thank You'


I dont ..but id like to..just haven't put time aside to learn aa of yet


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

If I remember right my price on the drag washers is around 50 cents a piece or less..


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

cajun creationz said:


> I have had good luck with the fisherman.com..i get the crosswind discs and pum from him..the only thing i have found wrong with his pum's..is the chrome cover rusts pretty easy..half hitch has the drag washers as does squidder, pompano joe, or ocean master i would guess..i have some but they are all spoken for


That is where I got my PUM's and Crosswinds as well.

Hey Cajun, any way to strip the chrome off of those covers and paint to match the reel? Mine aren't rusted, but they haven'd seen water yet either. :shifty:

I hate to highjack, but I'm willing to bet the origianl posted might be interested in the answer as well. :thumbsup:


----------



## cajun creationz (Aug 17, 2012)

Yes...chrome can be sanded off..but must be done carefully on that particular piece..its fairly thin


----------



## pompano67 (Oct 28, 2013)

Still a weeks or so out on the custom rod.....It's sick !!!!! I can tell anyone firsthand....cc's paint work is top notch!!! And Joe and Keith are both mindblowing when it comes to reels,and Joe does great rod work as well. You're not going to believe this combo when it gets posted


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Here is one Pompano67 painted for my grandson who is 11 years old. He also caught a 53 lb. Cobia with it this year.

This is before I added the Florida Gators pinstripe on the rotor cup.


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice!


----------



## cajun creationz (Aug 17, 2012)

thats a sweet side plate


----------



## cajun creationz (Aug 17, 2012)

i think me and neal and lora are in the background on the beach waiting on a ride


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Pompano67 (Neil) actually painted 2 side plates for me. The one shown and one in orange with a different decal. We chose this one and he said keep the other one incase my grandson like's to change it. I tried to give it back but he wouldn't take it. Neil is a class act fellow..!

I also put on a black power knob.


----------



## pompano67 (Oct 28, 2013)

cajun creationz said:


> i think me and neal and lora are in the background on the beach waiting on a ride


 Amen to that brother :thumbup:


----------



## cajun creationz (Aug 17, 2012)

we shoulda shot a flair


----------

